# Free MP3 downloads of eerie new age music



## Holyhabanero (Aug 16, 2007)

Download.com has a bunch of free downloads, but in particular, they have three songs from the group _Sun Cult_ that you can download for free. All three are very mysterious and eerie. I think it would make great background music for your haunt or at least sampling for various effects.

http://music.download.com/suncult/3600-8498_32-100421758.html?tag=MDL_listing_song_artist


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

The three you suggested were pretty good,thanx.


----------

